# [WIDGET] [FREE] fufinder designed search widgets



## abactos (Feb 17, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
fufinder Search Widget is a free Android app that allows you to quickly search the web for information and images from your mobile device.
With many designs, fufinder Search Widgets are the best way for you to easily customize your home screen.
fufinder Search Widgets include the following features:
· Highly designed Search Widget.​· Optimized for fast results.​· Web Search.​· Image Search.​· Search History.​· Beautiful interface.​fufinder Search Widgets are available to download from:
*Google Play Store* - https://play.google....arch?q=fufinder
*fufinder Widgets Catalog *- http://www.fufinder.com/widgets


----------

